# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Kontakte und Adressen im Netzwerk

## fork

Moin,

es ist wahrscheinlich nicht neu für viele, aber ich schreibe es trotzdem nochmal.

Mit Thunderbird kann man Kontakte und Termine im Netzwerk pflegen.

*Kontakte*

Mit dem Connector  von SOGo  für einen CardDAV-Server. Die aktuelle Connectorversion ist für Thunderbird 24 geschrieben, funktioniert aber auch noch mit Thunderbird 31.

*Terminkalender*

Das geht mit dem Lightning-Addon. Hier ist der CalDAV-Connector schon mit drin.

*Server*

Fehlt nur noch die Serverseite. Ein einfacher CalDAV+CardDAV Server ist z. B. Baikal. Lasst Euch von der niederigen Versionsnummer (Derzeit(Juli 2014): 0.2.7) nicht irritieren. Der Server ist relativ schnell aufgesetzt. Die Adminoberfläche(Web) ist auch schick. Ansonsten gibt's da auch noch Davical(nur Kalender). Mit Owncloud habe ich Thunderbird nicht dazu bewegen können, den Kalender zu synchronisieren.


*Stolperfalle*

Was Thunderbird im Moment noch nicht kann, ist unterschiedliche Zugangsdaten für mehrere Kalender/Adressbücher auf dem gleichen Server zu speichern. Sobald man das versucht, kann es sehr schnell passieren, dass evtl. gar nix mehr geht. *Workaround:* Die URL des Adressbuches und des Kalenders jeweils mit den enthaltenen Zugangsdaten eingeben, also:



```
http://user:password@your.server.de/cal.php/....
http://user:password@your.server.de/card.php/....
```

Das ist aber ein bekannter Bug und zumindest in Lightning soll der auch irgendwann in der nächsten Version behoben sein. Da aber da nicht so viele Entwickler daran arbeiten, kann das natürlich noch etwas dauern.

Grüße,
fork();

----------


## Newbie314

Ich benutze hier seit ca. einem Jahr Owncloud um Kontakte und Kalendereinträge zwischen PC und Android Handy zu synchronisieren. Läuft wie eine Eins... guck mal in meinen Thread zu dem Thema, da habe ich die Anleitung verlinkt nach der ich vorging.

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...-Google-Server

Nach ewigen Problemen mit OpenSync  und meinem damaligen Windows Handy ist es eine echte Erleichterung jetzt mit Android und Owncloud zu arbeiten: das funktioniert einfach.

Edit: bei mir klappt das mit den Lightning Plugin von Thunderbird und mit dem Kalender für KDE einwandfrei, allerdings habe ich noch nicht versucht mehrere unterschiedliche Konten zu verlinken sondern Kontakte und Kalender sind bei mir alle im selben Konto. Wer so etwas für eine Familie aufsetzt müsste also im Owncloud für jedes Mitglied einen eigenen Zugang anlegen, dann müsste das klappen.

----------

